

Microsoft Details How It'll Cripple 'Windows 7 Starter' For Netbooks - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-details-how-itll-cripple-windows-7-starter-for-netbooks-2009-5

======
duskwuff
Actually, that doesn't sound half-bad for a virtualized OS. Most of the
dropped features (3D WM, fast user switching, media playback/sharing, domain
support) are irrelevant in that sort of situation.

